# Gas Explosion



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Just saw this...crazy!

http://www.autoblog.com/2015/02/25/police-dashcam-captures-gas-explosion-at-new-jersey-home/


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

A place I used to live in blew up just like this one. I had moved out about a year before it blew up and thought how lucky I was that didn't happen while I rented there.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> A place I used to live in blew up just like this one. I had moved out about a year before it blew up and thought how lucky I was that didn't happen while I rented there.


See, you DO have good luck :whistling2::jester:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

A local contractor around here around 10-15 yrs ago had some thing like this happen to him. I was painting about 4 miles away when the house blew up, but nothing like this, it was NC pretty much foundation and some exterior plywood. Gas leak while the plumber was in there with his kid. He used a torch and instant explosion. He died right there, his son no one knows how he made it out alive. The remnants of the home are still there but over grown with weeds.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

I can't imagine anyone being in there and surviving.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> A local contractor around here around 10-15 yrs ago had some thing like this happen to him. I was painting about 4 miles away when the house blew up, but nothing like this, it was NC pretty much foundation and some exterior plywood. Gas leak while the plumber was in there with his kid. He used a torch and instant explosion. He died right there, his son no one knows how he made it out alive. The remnants of the home are still there but over grown with weeds.


Very similar thing happened in 2010 here in Norfolk. An electrician was working in the basement of a condo complex under construction. Propane tank was underfilled and the odorant had faded. The heating and plumbing contractor had failed to tighten the connection to the furnace. So when it leaked, there was no smell. 

The electrician was buried under burning debris from quite awhile and died that evening. If I remember correctly at least two others were in the basement and got out with non-life-threatening injuries. 

I remember hearing the explosion and all the sirens. They rebuilt that unit and I assume it's been sold.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Thought this was going to be about another one of Ole's burrito binges.


----------

